# Paint to mark anchor chain?



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone painted their anchor rode to mark chain at specific intervals? What kind of paint did you use? WM does not show anything for that purpose.


----------



## rdw (Jan 14, 2010)

I painted my chain every 30 feet. First 30 I made one mark and then two marks at 60, 3 at 90. I used a orange red paint used for auto engines just because I had it in the garage. I did clean the chain with muratic acid first. I do not know how it will hold up. I was actually repainting it. It has worked well but was wearing faint.
RDW


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Regular rustoleum paint works well enough, spray or brush. 
No matter what you put on it won't last more than a couple years so it's pointless to get expensive. 

Make the marks at least 6 inches long and add tie wraps so you have something to 'see'/'feel' at night.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Rode or chain?

Rode I don't have, but chain I mark every ten meters, thirty feet, with colored cable ties. They are fine for a year or so then I add to them, or replace the dirty ones (yellow on the ICW turns ICW colored brown!)



Mark


----------



## priscilla (Mar 20, 2000)

model airplane dope...or swipe your wifes nail polish. After several years it still shows up OK. BILL


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never seen paint last very long and mud totally obscures it, if you don't clean it well. Tie wraps seem to last a year or two, but always concern me that they will hang up on the windlass.

I bought these a couple of years back and just haven't gotten around to installing them. Believe it or not, our BVI charter had them.

Imtra Chain Markers


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

I have tie wraps but some how I never see them going down....
I'll try rust oleum Thanks.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I am a full time liveaboard on the hook 98% of the time. I have tried several different paints [ not model dope or nail varnish ] but nothing survives long on a sandy bottom. Sometimes after just one month almost all is gone.

Cable ties work well and that is what I am curently using. I use different colours double them up and replace annually.

What lasts longest is nylon string. Knots to show the length. But they are hard to see esp at night.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

I've used cable ties in the past and they worked well. I have not added them to my new chain yet, yet another item for my never ending todo list


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> Regular rustoleum paint works well enough, spray or brush.
> No matter what you put on it won't last more than a couple years so it's pointless to get expensive.
> 
> Make the marks at least 6 inches long and add tie wraps so you have something to 'see'/'feel' at night.


What he said. I tried other markers, but the windlass didn't like them.

A box can make the job neater:
Sail Delmarva: Marking Chain


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I use green and orange flourescent spray paint made for steel (rustoleum i think). I have many years on it and still going strong. I marked my first at fifty feet (orange about 2 feet long) then every 25 feet thereafter. I dont see the point in marking less than 50 since that is 5:1 at 6 feet of water (remember to add freeboard). The next mark is green-orange which is 75. Next is orange-orange. That is 100. Orange-green-orange is 125, etc. 

I like the flourescent because it stands out better, esp at night. It does not glow, but light is easier to read off it. I always leave the colors just above the water so it stands out for others too. You can buy this at home depot or lowes.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Cruisingdad said:


> .....I dont see the point in marking less than 50 since that is 5:1 at 6 feet of water (remember to add freeboard).......


I prefer the first drop to be 2:1 and either drift or back away from it or a few seconds, so the rest of the drop isn't just piling up in a 200lb mushroom or fouling around the anchor itself.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I've found that a segment of white about 6 ft from the anchor gives warning as it clears the bow roller so anchor (on hydraulic) doesn't hook the bobstay. If its home the white is at the wildcat.I've got 25 fathoms of 1/2 inch chain so it's easy to lose count.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> Tie wraps seem to last a year or two, but always concern me that they will hang up on the windlass.


I've never had a problem with the tie wraps in my vertical windlass.

I use the USCG and USN practice of marking with red then white then blue. Since I carry less chain than a carrier, I put marks at 10 meter points -- that means when the blue hits the roller I have 100 feet out.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I've given up on paint, just doesn't seem to last. Different colored small wire ties hold up much better than I expected them to so that's what I use now. I use fathoms on the sounders so I mark every 5 fathoms (30'). I use two ties of one color then a different color, etc until I get to 20 fathoms where I use three white, and white again at 40, etc.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> .....I use the USCG and USN practice of marking with red then white then blue.......


Also the USGA


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

We used rustoleum-type spray paint on about 1-2 feet of chain: red at 20 feet (useless on the way down, but on the way up it warns the person at the bow that the anchor is about to come free from the bottom); yellow at 40 feet (nice for a lunch hook); green at 60 feet and blue at 80 feet (where we usually anchor for the night). At 100 feet we switch to rode, marked at intervals with colored zip ties. Put 3 ties at each location, when you see the first one or two break, the third one is still in place showing you where to re-mark the rode.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I've never seen paint last very long and mud totally obscures it, if you don't clean it well. Tie wraps seem to last a year or two, but always concern me that they will hang up on the windlass.
> 
> I bought these a couple of years back and just haven't gotten around to installing them. Believe it or not, our BVI charter had them.
> 
> Imtra Chain Markers


We were not pleased with either paint or ties. We use these now and they work well. We have had two or three fall out in four years. No problem with the windlass. Can't imagine why they are so expensive.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I go back and forth on paint and cable ties. Paint last about a year on a daily anchoring basis. The cable ties seem harder to see when the chain is whizzing out, especially after sunset. After reglavanizing the chain last year I painted a strip 1 meter long with a base coat of black and on top of that white, every 25 feet. Just need to count the white/black as it goes out....Funny thing a kiwi gal I had on board insisted on using, red and yellow and pink and green..an old school girl ditty..maybe the red, white blue would be easier?


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

I use nylon webbing of different colors to mark chain intervals. Take about 5" lengths of 1/2" or 3/4" webbing and sew them around a link so that you have two tabs coming off the chain. Mark the length interval with black magic marker. E.g., use red tabs at 100 ft intervals, yellow in between at 50 ft intervals....so as it runs out it's yellow @50, [email protected] 100, yellow at 150 etc. Tabs will last for years and if they get muddy so you can't read the numbers, you can always see the color.

PS -- I have never had the tabs catch in the gypsy.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I had paint, but coral, mud and sand eat it. I now use cable ties and these last for ever, although I do replace the odd one every now and then, come to think of it they used to be black now they are nearly all white with some yellow and I don't know where the red one came from.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

using paint...yes as many have said it wears off after a bit and you need to renew it. I might try those specialized markers...

Such a nerd, my marking scheme is red (25'), green (50'), blue (75'), white (100), then double red (125), double green (150), double blue (175), and on a previous bigger boat that had that much chain and could hold it all without sinking double white (200)...etc.

Yea, red, green, blue sequence towards shorter wavelengths (higher frequency) of light....helps me remember, I know, what a nerd , white who knows.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

capecodda said:


> Yea, red, green, blue sequence towards shorter wavelengths (higher frequency) of light....helps me remember, I know, what a nerd , white who knows.


Not as bad as using the resister color code ...


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

SVAuspicious said:


> Not as bad as using the resister color code ...


Yea, that's pretty nerdy too!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I prefer the first drop to be 2:1 and either drift or back away from it or a few seconds, so the rest of the drop isn't just piling up in a 200lb mushroom or fouling around the anchor itself.


Hey Minnie, I think you may have missread my post. How I mark my chain has nothing to do with how I play it out. We do not let anything pile at all. Proper anchoring is a skill quickly learned as a cruiser, or your voyage will likely end just as quickly!! We begin dropping the hook after the boat is beginning to slip backwards, or just before. We do not let any of it pool at the bottom. That's a recipe for disaster. We play out the chain until we are at the desired scope and facing with the other boats. At that point I put the engine lightly (if it is not already) in reverse until the slack is taken out of the chain, then give it a good burst to set it into the bottom. If it does not set, I pull it back in and re-do. When my anchor sets, it is SET.

(knock on wood) To date, I have never drug anchor with this anchor. My anchor is over-sized for this boat (x2) and I use all chain. I did drag once on a danforth on one of my first boats, but that is the only time I have ever drug.

I am also a bit miffed at how so many of you have lost the paint on your chain? We anchor out more than most and this paint is still holding strong 5-6 years later! Here, just took this pic:










Now, it has chipped off in many places, but that is why we paint the chain in about two foot segments (which also makes it easier to read). It wouldn't hurt to re-do it, but it is not terribly necessary and I have no shortage of other projects!!

I have used those little marker things. We had them on the 380. My gypsy did eat one of them eventually. But I got tired of them because it is hard to see them clearly at night or when trying to anchor in a hurry. I am a fan of painting. It is cheap, simple, and allows the owner to choose his marking points. Not to mention, the person at the helm can often see the markings as it is played out if the boat is not falling off perfectly straight (which it never does). Plus, if you use the flourescent paint like I suggest, it is easy to see at night both for you and passing boats. By leaving the paint just above the surface, it is easy to spot by both night and day... a real plus for a crowded anchorage or where drunks abound.

My only issue with painting is that initially, some of the paint will chip off and gets down into the locker. It is nothing but a nuisance, but I hate seeing those flakes down in there.

Anyways, my opinions.

Brian


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Cruisingdad

Do you prime the chain, if so with what. or just spray the fluro paint on.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TQA said:


> Cruisingdad
> 
> Do you prime the chain, if so with what. or just spray the fluro paint on.


Just spray it on. Totally dry though and nothing on the chain which could be a problem for old chain. Porbably wouldnt hurt to prime it first, I was just too lazy. But this paint has held well. I think it was made by rustoleum.

Brian


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Cruisingdad said:


> Just spray it on. Totally dry though and nothing on the chain which could be a problem for old chain. Porbably wouldnt hurt to prime it first, I was just too lazy. But this paint has held well. I think it was made by rustoleum.
> 
> Brian


OK that goes on the TODO list for the next haulout. I still think the Caribbean sandy anchorages will rub it off PDQ but it is worth a try. The last time I tried I used brush and oil based enamel over primer. Gone in 2 months.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TQA said:


> OK that goes on the TODO list for the next haulout. I still think the Caribbean sandy anchorages will rub it off PDQ but it is worth a try. The last time I tried I used brush and oil based enamel over primer. Gone in 2 months.


I wish I knew the exact paint and I would tell it to you... but I don't. As you can see, mine is chipped off pretty good too, but that took many years of use. However, mine was dry and clean when I put it on. That could be an issue for you.

Let me know how it turns out.

Brian


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

We tried paint and as others have said, it doesn't last long. Wire ties constantly break, especially going through the windlass, so they don't work for us. What has worked for years and tens of thousands of miles in countless anchorages is 1 inch nylon webbing sewn through the chain and/or rode. 1 strip at 25 feet, 2 at 50, 3 at 75 and so on. paint can't be seen in the dark but the nylon can be felt and is easier on bare hands than wire ties. It goes through the windlass with no problem, lasts for years and won't wear out on the sea bottom. Chuck


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I marked my chain this weekend. I used Rustoleum spray and PDQaltairs idea to use a box to minimize the mess. I wanted to make each 25 ft mark distinguishable, ie one red 25. Two red 50 but my box was not big enough so I marked each segment the same. I'll just have to keep track in my head. Thanks!


----------



## WayneGilham (Oct 27, 2004)

CapnChuck: would you be so kind as to post details on how you sew the nylon webbing to the chain, so that the fastening (sewing threads) are not worn thru by the windlass-gypsy? Might as well advise best way to fasten webbing to rope rode as well, tho I have a head-start in THAT department, siunce my rode is three-strand - I suppose the webbing goes between the strands, no? Thanks.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We use these plastic chain markers and like them a lot. For liveaboards, painting the chain is an impractical and messy chore that needs to be done frequently. We have gotten several years of daily anchoring out of a set of these little babies.


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

WayneGilham said:


> CapnChuck: would you be so kind as to post details on how you sew the nylon webbing to the chain, so that the fastening (sewing threads) are not worn thru by the windlass-gypsy? Might as well advise best way to fasten webbing to rope rode as well, tho I have a head-start in THAT department, siunce my rode is three-strand - I suppose the webbing goes between the strands, no? Thanks.


Wayne, The webbing is cut to lengths of about 6 inches. They are pulled through either a single link in the chain or one strand of the three stands in the road. This makes each piece about 3 inches long when folded over. We then sew the folded piece of webbing together by hand using a large sail needle and waxed thread used to repair sails. The windlass doesn't damage the webbing at all. Our current road has been used very, very extensively for the last 6 years and shows no sign of wear. We have been on our current cruise for 2 years and we anchor a lot. On our previous boat, the system was used for 10 years and was still fine when we sold the boat. Chuck


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

"prime" the chain with Ospho/phosphoric acid before painting. Have found that on galvanised trailers this is the best paint prep so far, expect it would work with chain as well


----------

